# 4.50 surge turned into 70.00



## elite87 (May 26, 2018)

so I picked up a Uber XL surge at $4.50 after the 49ers game.

5 passengers coming out of the game.

They had a set destination of fremont Bart station. We headed towards fremont but one of them had to use the bathroom so I stopped at shell station off auto mall parkway. Then one of them said they forgot an ID and credit card downtown San Jose and needed it before spearmint rhino closes to catch a flight tomorrow. So they changed the destination to downtown San Jose, I'm cool with all of this. After we get downtown San Jose dude grabs his credit card and ID and now they set the destination to downtown Oakland. Which I was down with a long XL trip. Well the trip ended up costing him 368 dollars with a 10 dollar tip. But he also gave me 48 dollars in cash.

So take a look at this ride receipt for the surge rate as I don't understand how $4.50 surge ended up being 70 bucks.

Oh btw 880N had an accident so I decided to take 101 and cut over the 92 hahaha!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

elite87 said:


> View attachment 280450
> View attachment 280451
> View attachment 280449
> so I picked up a Uber XL surge at $4.50 after the 49ers game.
> ...


Great trip for you.

As a new member I would offer you this advice. When you are going to post your earnings or issues from a particular trip it is best to black out specifics of the trip such as the exact date/time/address. With this specific information Uber or Lyft could easily figure out who you are.

Welcome.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

That's a 1.5 surge - which is pretty low for a post-event surge. But it was a good ride to begin with. Would have sucked tremendously if you had only gotten $4.50


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## elite87 (May 26, 2018)

So why did I get more than the 4.50? The other rides I got exactly what was stated as the surge price. Actually I had another long one that was surged at $2.50 but it ended up with surge of $8.00


----------



## Unclemony (Dec 10, 2018)

elite87 said:


> View attachment 280450
> View attachment 280451
> View attachment 280449
> so I picked up a Uber XL surge at $4.50 after the 49ers game.
> ...


 There's something that i do not fully understand as it relates to Uber's calculation of the surge. Had a trip the other day that lasted for one hour the surge clearly showed two $2 minimum, when I completed the trip I was paid $20 surge. Short trips for me pay exactly the minimum.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

There is a magic number that requires a driver to go offline and stay offline. Since majority love to take whatever Uber sends their way, I will not go into details and let the ants take them mini scam surges while I clean house.

$870 from Friday to Sunday. Decent weekend but down about 13%.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Apparently IF:
- the ride is 'long enough'
- AND the passenger is paying the surge

you MAY end up with more than the flat surge.

Here are some problems with this:
- we don't know the point at which we will start to earn more
- there is no way for a driver to know what the multiplier was for that particular pax.

In other words - perhaps at the moment you accepted, the surge multiplier for pax at that location is 4.3x (which can be seen in the pax app if you know where to look). But the ping might have been requested when the multiplier was only 1.5x. So while you are dealing with all the bullsh:t associated with a 4.3x surge (event traffic/drunks/inclement weather) - and you may make more than the bs flat surge - you may still get crap money for the higher risks/hassles.

AND

This relies on uber being honest with us when they show us what the pax pays.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

grayspinner said:


> Apparently IF:
> - the ride is 'long enough'
> - AND the passenger is paying the surge
> 
> ...


I drove the first time this weekend with the new surge scam and figured it within a couple of hours of driving. Uber is banking on new drivers just taking rides and even veteran drivers just taking rides. I could have easily hit a grand from Friday to Sunday since I was home by 9pm all three nights.

The sooner drivers logoff and let the surge build, the more we can all make.


----------



## Unclemony (Dec 10, 2018)

grayspinner said:


> Apparently IF:
> - the ride is 'long enough'
> - AND the passenger is paying the surge
> 
> ...


You are soooo right! No one knows at one point the driver earns more on these long trips. HONESTY might be the best POLICY only when the premium is low or affordable Uber still holds firmly the handle; the driver holds blade.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Unclemony said:


> You are soooo right! No one knows at one point the driver earns more on these long trips. HONESTY might be the best POLICY only when the premium is low or affordable Uber still holds firmly the handle; the driver holds blade.


It's not rocket science. If my apps say passengers are paying a surge, I have a pretty good idea of what the rider is paying and what I will get paid. During the ride, I will usually get what they are paying for the ride so I can keep Uber honest. I am not talking about chump change surge (1.2-1.5) or short trips. I was okay over the weekend taking $5-10 short trips on XL and Select then making average $40-60 on longer surge trips.

I am able to watch the surge increase or decrease and can usually time when I go online when the surge is peaked out. This applies to the new surge scam and the actual surge.

After working this weekend with this new surge crap, I am pretty confident I know the thresholds to determine when the surge adjustment kicks in. It was actually nice to know that ants were working short trip areas thinking they were getting shafted on long trips.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

elite87 said:


> View attachment 280450
> View attachment 280451
> View attachment 280449
> so I picked up a Uber XL surge at $4.50 after the 49ers game.
> ...


Pax paid $353 before the tip and bridge toll; your time and distance w/o surge totalled $140.28, pre commission would have been $200.40; surge was roughly 1.76 nased on these calculations and you should have received ~$250 + $5 toll + $10.64 tip
Total = 265.64


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Unclemony said:


> You are soooo right! No one knows at one point the driver earns more on these long trips. HONESTY might be the best POLICY only when the premium is low or affordable Uber still holds firmly the handle; the driver holds blade.


Uber actions are becoming more and more employer like.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wooo Hoooo !


elite87 said:


> View attachment 280450
> View attachment 280451
> View attachment 280449
> so I picked up a Uber XL surge at $4.50 after the 49ers game.
> ...


.



Atlwarrior said:


> Uber actions are becoming more and more employer like.


Union


----------



## EoD Megahurtz (Aug 30, 2018)

The Surge pricing is weird at times to be sure, but the fact that they received $142 out of the almost $400 ride is what really blows my mind


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

really u guys that dumb...uber is charging more than your base $4 surge .... bad enough they took 50% comm... this is thier new way to RIP off drivers...
after a gm... I would think much higher than 1.5x. if uber would have paid you only $4 $368 fare would have been you $× and uber 75% .. they just cannot do that without regulation and law suits


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I took op's "4.50" surge as 4.5x. Thought $70 seemed light for the distance! But $4.50=new surge, I get it. And as professoruber noted they "add an adjustment to ensure driver gets a significant portion of the surge price." But isn't the surge price a flat $4.50? No, I don't get it after all.

We don't have new surge in my market. It rarely surges here. But still. seems like another uber screw job!


----------



## radioboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Normally the driver app says “$$$ minimum surge next trip” So that’s why the surge goes higher on longer trips.


----------

